# Akaio 1.8.1 for r4ultra



## stylow (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi guys when you think the r4ultra is dead akaio1.8.1 will safe your carts 
go to r4ultra.com and then you find akaio1.8.1 for r4ultra


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2010)

And now it's possible that the R4Ultra *AND* the Acekard are dead. The last time this happened Normmatt threatened to stop development of AKAIO. Well done R4Ultra - Fuck over all the Acekard users for the sake of a one-off fix.


----------



## stylow (Dec 4, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> And now it's possible that the R4Ultra *AND* the Acekard are dead. The last time this happened Normmatt threatened to stop development of AKAIO. Well done R4Ultra - Fuck over all the Acekard users for the sake of a one-off fix.


this is not a cracked version normmat has merged the firmware his self


----------



## heartgold (Dec 4, 2010)

stylow said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF, would he do that and how do you know?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2010)

stylow said:
			
		

> this is not a cracked version normmat has merged the firmware his self


I'd like to see some proof of that.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 4, 2010)

Never mind since it's official.


----------



## Another World (Dec 4, 2010)

the r4 ultra was made by acekard and the original menu was coded by acekard. the r4 ultra is a rebranded ak2i. norm did indeed make akaio 1.8.1 work on it, by the request of team acekard. any reasons other than that are none of the business of the general public. its up to norm to give reasons. i'll just confirm that it is official.

-another world


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 4, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I'd like to see some proof of that.



As well as I. I'd like to know whether or not someone fucked us over for good now.

EDIT: Phew, is all I have to say T_T


----------



## heartgold (Dec 4, 2010)

I see, that makes a little sense I suppose.


----------



## stylow (Dec 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> the r4 ultra was made by acekard and the original menu was coded by acekard. the r4 ultra is a rebranded ak2i. norm did indeed make akaio 1.8.1 work on it, by the request of team acekard. any reasons other than that are none of the business of the general public. its up to norm to give reasons. i'll just confirm that it is official.
> 
> -another world


At least someone believes me


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> the r4 ultra was made by acekard and the original menu was coded by acekard. the r4 ultra is a rebranded ak2i. norm did indeed make akaio 1.8.1 work on it, by the request of team acekard. any reasons other than that are none of the business of the general public. its up to norm to give reasons. i'll just confirm that it is official.
> 
> -another world


My word. Proof accepted.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> the r4 ultra was made by acekard and the original menu was coded by acekard. the r4 ultra is a rebranded ak2i. norm did indeed make akaio 1.8.1 work on it, by the request of team acekard. any reasons other than that are none of the business of the general public. its up to norm to give reasons. i'll just confirm that it is official.
> 
> -another world


I'll trust this word...since Mbmax said the same thing as well anyways.
As much as I dislike keeping an R4 named flashcart alive, there isn't really anything I can do about it anyways. Congratz to the R4Ultra users I suppose.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 4, 2010)

Well --- now the most important question is: Will R4 Ultra get support by Akaio in the future ?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 4, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Well --- now the most important question is: Will R4 Ultra get support by Akaio in the future ?


Uh, what? Did you not read any of the posts above? If the R4 Ultra is from the Acekard team, then of course they will. Even if they don't I don't think it's worth speculating about.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, I read it, Eon-Rider. It's not that difficult, you know...

But Akaio doesn't work with R4 Ultra usually. 

So my question is: Will Akaio 1.9, 2.0 etc work with R4 Ultra? 

Do you understand that question, Eon-Rider?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you sue you read it etalon?
Its getting support from normmatt and smiths.
Of course it will


----------



## stylow (Dec 4, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Yes, I read it, Eon-Rider. It's not that difficult, you know...
> 
> But Akaio doesn't work with R4 Ultra usually.
> 
> ...


I think that it is gonna be like wood for r4i gold


----------



## Etalon (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't really get it why such things can't get discussed open.

YWG announced that R4iDS.cn & R4iDSN.com will get Wood support. 

So, OK. We buy R4iGold from Shoptemp, because it's fun.

Nobody announced anything concerning R4Ultra.com & R4iDS.com

It's a bit weird, isn't it?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always thought normmatt hated clones
especially lazy clone team..
the R4 ultra only release updates once a year, so that's just about as lazy as it gets..
maybe he had a change of heart. 

funny that all those clones I have laying around are actually gonna be worth keeping.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 4, 2010)

If normmatt hates lazy teams then why does he develop for the A.K?
A.K team do nothing apart from release bootstrappers. They abandoned their own OS ages a ago and dont give anything to N & S.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 4, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> If normmatt hates lazy teams then why does he develop for the A.K?
> A.K team do nothing apart from release bootstrappers. They abandoned their own OS ages a ago and dont give anything to N & S.



that's what he said when 1.5 was cracked, he hates clones if his firmware was used than it just make lazy team more lazy
I guess ak was an exception because it wasn't a clone..who knows


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> A.K team do nothing apart from release bootstrappers. They abandoned their own OS ages a ago


They stopped releasing game updates for the native OS because AKAIO's already doing it, they still release updates when needed (such as the "bad batch" issue).

If you're suggesting they double effort for no gain, please go back to preschool and learn some basics of life.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I've always thought normmatt hated clones
> especially lazy clone team..
> the R4 ultra only release updates once a year, so that's just about as lazy as it gets..
> maybe he had a change of heart.
> ...



Perhaps the AK team made AKAIO on R4 Ultra more...lucrative for Normmatt. Just a possibility.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2010)

Wood and Akaio were merged remember guys?


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 4, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Wood and Akaio were merged remember guys?


Um no? They're based off the same Acekard OS which was originally open-source for the AK RPG. (Unless you're being  sarcastic)


----------



## Etalon (Dec 4, 2010)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Perhaps the AK team made AKAIO on R4 Ultra more...lucrative for Normmatt. Just a possibility.



Sure. But _that_ doesn't really need to be discussed. That's not really important _for us_.

The question is: Will R4 Ultra get further support through Akaio? Or is that a secret? 

Some people will go and buy R4 Ultra linkers now. I just ordered one. --  I think it might be funny to replace the AK2i with R4i Ultra. 

Nobody really likes the AK2i. It's ugly. And expensive. Maybe the R4i Ultra is going to have more sex appeal.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world


Unless I missed something.

But I am assuming I missed something.


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 4, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a little slow on news then. Sorry about that.

This may or may not be beneficial for R4 users, Wood R4 updates were frequent while AKAIO updates have months in between. With YWG on the team officially the updates may come out faster as the new AKAIO will be his product too for his R4 consumers but Normmatt will probably have the final say on releases. If Normmatt follows his pattern with last couple AKAIO releases, it may be a month or so before the R4 gets a release. On the other hand, only Acekards have AAP so maybe new firmwares will come faster because the R4 can't do AAP? Who knows.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The more you know.

But R4Ultra wasn't in that post so why is it all of a sudden getting support?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

THE MERGE WAS A JOKE


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> THE MERGE WAS A JOKE


----------



## Another World (Dec 5, 2010)

there is all this speculation when all one needs to do is join #acekard and ask normmatt why he supported it and if he has to continue to support it.

-another world


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> there is all this speculation when all one needs to do is join #acekard and ask normmatt why he supported it and if he has to continue to support it.
> 
> -another world


There is no point in joining #acekard and asking normmatt why he supported it and if he has to continue to support it because there is all this speculation which makes everything more fun xD. (asking actually never occurred to me as a useful option...)


----------



## Another World (Dec 5, 2010)

yea speculation is fun. its how things like the wood/akaio merge get blown out of proportion to the point that users still quote it as fact.

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 5, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> yea speculation is fun. its how things like the wood/akaio merge get blown out of proportion to the point that users still quote it as fact.
> 
> -another world


Seeing as you're kind of the person who relays all of the firmware news for homebrew and flashcart firmwares, and usually speak on behalf of YWG, of course they were going to trust you.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2010)

The standard lack of emoticons and such to indicate joking didn't help either, I was fooled for the first 2-3 posts myself.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just to be rather clear... The r4ultra version of akaio 1.8.1 will also have AP bypass? Someone asked me so I just wanna know.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 6, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Just to be rather clear... The r4ultra version of akaio 1.8.1 will also have AP bypass? Someone asked me so I just wanna know.


I would assume so... A flashy OS is nice and all but is almost useless without features that can improve the device/cart/anything it runs on...


----------



## Etalon (Dec 6, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Just to be rather clear... The r4ultra version of akaio 1.8.1 will also have AP bypass? Someone asked me so I just wanna know.



My R4i Ultra is just on it's way... I'm happy to replace my boring AK2i with the R4i Ultra!

I'll tell you as soon as it arrives. But actually people are playing Golden Sun now with R4i Ultra, so the answer should be: *Yes*.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 6, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why would you replace a perfectly working ak2i with an r4i ultra?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 6, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Why would you replace a perfectly working ak2i with an r4i ultra?




maybe because with the r4i ultra you don't need the paper trick, that's the only reason I could think of

I've been using akaio with my old r4 ultra, but I wonder if normmatt is planing to update it regularly??


----------



## Etalon (Dec 6, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Why would you replace a perfectly working ak2i with an r4i ultra?



Because I have two different cards and now I can use one with R4 Ultra and one with Ak2i. It's much easier. And much more fun.

I'm a guy, I need something new once in a while...  

I'm sick of that ugly AK2i.


----------



## stylow (Dec 6, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Just to be rather clear... The r4ultra version of akaio 1.8.1 will also have AP bypass? Someone asked me so I just wanna know.


Yes it has AP bypass


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Dec 11, 2010)

hey guys how do fix this problem when i load the game it hangs but if i hold x it runs


----------

